# [solved]HPLIP woes

## zolom

This isn't really a kernel driver issue, but it is either an issue of me not building packages with the right support (likely), or cups + hplip + wifi printers not working anymore, so hopefully it's okay to post here! I'm having a problem that looks like this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133187. I'm trying to get my HP Envy 4520 (http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/other/envy_4520_series.html) to work over wifi. Network discovery doesn't work, and if I try to force the issue by specifying the IP address, it doesn't work (output here, not very interesting http://pastebin.com/ZFiXjBak). Based off the Arch post and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HPLIP, I'm pretty certain that the problem has something to do with missing avahi/zeroconf support (not entirely sure if these use flags mean different things?). I should probably also add that I've added avahi-daemon to rc. 

Use flags: 

```
emerge --pretend -av hplip cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb zeroconf -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="ca cs de es fr it ja ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/hplip-3.16.8::gentoo  USE="X hpcups kde (policykit) qt5 scanner snmp static-ppds -doc -fax -hpijs -libusb0 -minimal -parport -qt4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python3_3) -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3)" 0 KiB
```

Admittedly, I don't really know much about Bonjour in Linux (it "just works," right?  :Smile:  ), but net-print/cups +zeroconf is the only flag I see that I would think to add, and I already have it enabled! Am I missing a flag? Do I need to try installing some ancient cups version? Am I entirely barking up the wrong tree? This is driving me crazy, so I'd definitely appreciate any help or ideas!Last edited by zolom on Wed Sep 07, 2016 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zolom,

Lets reduce the problem space a little. Connect the printer via its USB port.

Create a new printer in CUPS.

Does that work?

We need to make that work first.

Once USB printing/scanning operates, we are sure that both the printer and PC can operate together.

The step after that is to move to WiFi with a static setup. If you feel the need, test the automagic after the static setup works.

----------

## zolom

 :Embarassed:  cupsd. 

I should have started on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing. Thank you!

----------

